

Show HN: Programming language for the masses. What does it look like? - sicxu
http://starsrc.org

======
sicxu
Programming is such a powerful and important tool. I believe it needs to be in
the hands of the regular people.

To enable masses to program, today, there are two approaches. One is to teach
people to use existing programming languages, the other is to create drawing
tools, so that people can draw a program, instead of writing one. Both
approaches face difficulties taking off.

It is not by accident. For the first approach, all existing programming
languages are too difficult for the average to learn and use. The second
approach is appropriate for the beginners to learn programming concepts. Once
the beginner learns the basics and wants to build something more complex, the
drawing approach does not scale effectively.

Therefore, programming for the masses requires a programming language for the
masses. Star Script is created to meet the challenge. Try it out and share
your thoughts!

